# Hallo zusammen



## alexx (26 Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle,
Ich versuche, Deutsch zu lernen, und ich denke, dass dieses Forum hat gute Argumente neue Wörter zu lernen.
Ciao


----------



## General (26 Juni 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

